# kadee couplers



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I,am getting ready to install kadee #830 couplers on my rolling stock and engines. The couplers are truck mounted because my layout uses r1 curves which was recommended in the article i read and also by kadee tech. I read an article on this but i can not rember where the article was. I thought it was in grm magzine but i cannot find it . THANKS FOR ANY HELP/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I went to Garden Railways and looked on the anual for 2006. 
There was an article(coupler mounting) listed in the Feb. on page 20. 
I hope this helps. 
Sean 

P.S. They are not hard to do . 
The enclosed instructions are all you need. 
You could always call them.


----------



## dadreier (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,


Kadees have been covered in GR magazine on a number of occasions.


Lots of help available here from people on MLS familiar with Kadees.


You mention the 830, which is the "G" size coupler normally used in a body mount application, yet you also talk about having truck mounted couplers. Are you going to switch to body mounts or do you want to stay with the truck mounts ?


Dennis


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Truck mounts 831's


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I've thought about changing all my freight to KD body mounts.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry i ment 831 not 830. that said i ,am going to start this evening switching my rolling stock to kadees. Thanks for the replies. i will post my progress later


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok it,s been about two hours since i posted that i was getting ready to remove the stock couplers and install kadee #831s. The lgb,usa cars went easy then the next was aristo-craft oops. I did not realize you had to use the same screw you took out of the stock coupler . i used one of the screws that came with the kadees big mistake. It was to large around and broke off part of the housing that holds the coupler in place i got a screw to hold  in place and also super glued it i guess time will tell if it will hold up. Well back to installing more kadees/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it,s been about another hour and a half i have twelve cars done and the aristo-crafts were the worse to do. Next comes my engines 1lgb mogul 2 lgb forney 3 aristo-craft switcher. Hope all goes well/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## traindude109 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that was quick! I guess truck mounts are easier to install then the body mounts (#820) I am putting on my stock. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Biggest problem for truck mounted Kadee's is a long train will uncouple as the truck tongue will bend under load.  I have seen this with 15 4-axle cars all with metal wheels.


Short trains (10 cars) are ok.


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI- The other problem with truck mounted couplers is caused when backing up around curves or through switches.  The train will tend to derail unless you go real slow.


Scott


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

We run two trains at a time both  are track powered. One is pulled by a lgb mogul with five cars this track is all layed flat .The other will be pulled by lgb forney or a aristo-craft switcher pulling three or four cars on this set of tracks they  are elavated and has a grade added to it. If i ever learn to post pictures i will show what we have done so far. The kadee in stall was not as bad as i thougth it would be once i stoped getting shot at buy the springs/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

831's  are easiest to truck mount, I installed them on all  my cars LGB, Aristo, and USA. They line up good no matter


what cars you have together. I'm slowly changing over to body mounts.


----------

